# Getting insurance with a previous ban



## bass_line88 (Jul 23, 2008)

Unfortunately 4 yrs ago i managed to tot up 12 points & a 6 month ban and got the TT99 code on my licence. 

i am now having problems getting insurance on a skyline! 
I cant understand this! because 2 years ago i had insurance on my R32 no problem with the ban!

Adrian Flux said it was down to 'annual policy changes' 

Has anyone else experienced these kind of problems?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

If its 4 years ago you can have it removed from your licence now


----------



## bass_line88 (Jul 23, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> If its 4 years ago you can have it removed from your licence now


Yes, but the insurance companies still take it into account if its within the last 5 yrs. so it still has a bit of an effect.

Anyway, thanks to [email protected] i think this problem has been sorted now


----------

